# New iICD9 CODE CHANGE(HELP ASAP0!



## MsMaddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I JUST WANT TO KNOW CAN WE EVER USE ANY OLD ICD-9 CODES, OR WE ARE ONLY ALOUD TO USE THE NEW OR CHANGED CODE? I HAVE A LITTLE PROBLEM WITH ICD9 (GASTROENTERITIS OLD DX CODE WAS 558.9, THE NEW CHANGED CODE SAYS ( EOSINOPHILIC GASTROENTERITIS DX CODE 558.41) ARE WE TO USE THE NEW CODE AND NEVER THE OLD CODE?  I'M ALSO WONDERING ABOUT CODE 784.0 HEADACHE, THE NEW CHANGE SHOWS MANY NEW CODE FROM 339.18-339.89 SO ARE WE TO USE THESE NEW CODE AND NOT THE OLD, EVEN THOUGH IT STILL IS IN THE BOOK?

PLEASE HELP ASAP
THANKS IN ADVANCE
MsMADDY


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 25, 2009)

madlen said:


> I JUST WANT TO KNOW CAN WE EVER USE ANY OLD ICD-9 CODES, OR WE ARE ONLY ALOUD TO USE THE NEW OR CHANGED CODE? I HAVE A LITTLE PROBLEM WITH ICD9 (GASTROENTERITIS OLD DX CODE WAS 558.9, THE NEW CHANGED CODE SAYS ( EOSINOPHILIC GASTROENTERITIS DX CODE 558.41) ARE WE TO USE THE NEW CODE AND NEVER THE OLD CODE?  I'M ALSO WONDERING ABOUT CODE 784.0 HEADACHE, THE NEW CHANGE SHOWS MANY NEW CODE FROM 339.18-339.89 SO ARE WE TO USE THESE NEW CODE AND NOT THE OLD, EVEN THOUGH IT STILL IS IN THE BOOK?
> 
> PLEASE HELP ASAP
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> MsMADDY



You would use the new codes effective 10-1-09 for dates of service on this date and there after.  The old codes can only be used for d-o-s prior to the 10-1-09 effective date.

Hope this helps


----------



## MsMaddy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Roxanne,

I just want to make sure with your dates you used 10-1-09 referring to use the new codes, I was wondering if you meant 10-1-08.  Please confirm. 

Thanks 

MsMaddy CPC-A


----------



## pamtienter (Jan 26, 2009)

The new codes were effective 10-1-08. If a code is in the new book, it can be used. The ones that can't be used are the ones that were deleted effective 10-1-08. 

558.9 is still an effective code, they just added new codes 558.41 and 558.42 that are a bit more specific so if they apply, use one of those instead. 

784.0 is still an effective code for a headache, just note that the 339.00 - 339.89 are new codes that are for specific headache conditions too and if they apply, they should be used instead of 784.0. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## MsMaddy (Feb 1, 2009)

bpct6501 said:


> The new codes were effective 10-1-08. If a code is in the new book, it can be used. The ones that can't be used are the ones that were deleted effective 10-1-08.
> 
> 558.9 is still an effective code, they just added new codes 558.41 and 558.42 that are a bit more specific so if they apply, use one of those instead.
> 
> ...



Thank you Pam for confirming my questions. I greatly appreciated. 

MsMaddy


----------

